# Restoration Hardware Daytona Cobra set on EBAY



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is a link to an EBAY sale of the Restoration Hardware set with the two unique Daytona Cobra Coupes:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Sh...321043219222?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4abfaac316

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

What cars come in this set?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a photo or two.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Daytona Cobra Coupes, but was it the set with the chrome cars, or with the clear series (with the printed cardboard interiors) black/silver cars?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I am confused did they make two different sets?
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

1 Set with Black w/white stripes, clear windows and #7, Silver w/black stripes, clear windows and #15.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe there is also a version of this set with chrome plated cars: #15 and #9 (the same #9 as currently being sold by Racemasters AFX with a Mega G chassis under it).


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

yes Racindad that is what i recieved two chrome cars one rare the other common. I thought that the seller swaped them out, I didnt know that there was a second set, at least now I know that the seller didnt swap them on purpose and that it was an original set.
thanks everyone for helping me.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I didnt recall the chrome set. Was it sold at the same time?


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the chrome set came first, then the clear set was released. But maybe I just think that because other clear-series Cobras were released after the painted windows versions.

Any collectors out there that know for sure about these sets, and maybe a way to tell which set is which (like maybe box cover art differences or something)?


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

I think the Silver and Black cars were first.... when the set originally sold for $250. I dozed and missed them, sold out, shortly after the set appeared again, this time at $125. I bought this one on time and the cars were the two chromes.....


----------

